# Serviço português para disponibilizar dados online



## romeupaz (20 Abr 2010 às 18:06)

Estava a pensar criar um serviço português para disponibilizar dados online tal como o meteoclimatic, weather underground e awekas...

Tecnologia C#.net

Questões 

quem estaria interessado em utilizar a plataforma?

quem estaria interessado em ajudar no desenvolvimento?

quantas estações particulares já disponibilizam dados online em portugal?

Acham viável?

comentem e dêem ideias (nada de megalomanias)


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 18:15)

Gosto sinceramente da ideia


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2010 às 18:53)

romeupaz disse:


> Estava a pensar criar um serviço português para disponibilizar dados online tal como o meteoclimatic, weather underground e awekas...
> 
> Tecnologia C#.net
> 
> ...



Acho que sim, que era uma excelente ideia!

Se precisarem de ajuda, eu estarei disposto a ajudar no que possa!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

romeupaz disse:


> Estava a pensar criar um serviço português para disponibilizar dados online tal como o meteoclimatic, weather underground e awekas...
> 
> Tecnologia C#.net
> 
> ...



Parece-me uma excelente ideia. E eu usaria.

Quanto à quantidade de EM online em Portugal, olhando para o WunderMap são visíveis bastantes.


----------



## Hazores (20 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

eu não tenho estação, mas gostei da ideia, se precisares de ajuda, em especial para os Açores cá estou eu...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2010 às 22:24)

Concordo com a ideia! Vamos a isso


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

Todo o apoio


----------



## romeupaz (21 Abr 2010 às 16:24)

Perguntaria aos administradores deste fórum se seria possível criar uma sub-secção para de discutir este assunto de modo a poder também criar pool's para direccionar o inicio do desenvolvimento.

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 17:27)

Existe um projecto em progresso do MeteoPT mas que ficou em standby por falta de tempo. Nesse projecto está, além de outras novidades, incluído o desenvolvimento de uma plataforma de recolha de informação de estações meteorológicas. Por sinal está desenvolvido em ASP.NET + SQL Server encontrando-se a cerca de 70% das funcionalidades. Se quiseres podes participar, sempre são mais umas mãos


----------



## romeupaz (21 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Minho disse:


> Existe um projecto em progresso do MeteoPT mas que ficou em standby por falta de tempo. Nesse projecto está, além de outras novidades, incluído o desenvolvimento de uma plataforma de recolha de informação de estações meteorológicas. Por sinal está desenvolvido em ASP.NET + SQL Server encontrando-se a cerca de 70% das funcionalidades. Se quiseres podes participar, sempre são mais umas mãos



Óptimo...
Sou Eng. Informático
Com forte especialidade em c# asp.net e sql server...
Se já existe... melhor quero ajudar que já faz falta qq coisa em português.
Estava mesmo decidido a fazê-lo


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

romeupaz disse:


> Óptimo...
> Sou Eng. Informático
> Com forte especialidade em c# asp.net e sql server...
> Se já existe... melhor quero ajudar que já faz falta qq coisa em português.
> Estava mesmo decidido a fazê-lo



Acho uma óptima ideia a nossa comunidade agradece


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2010 às 20:32)

Então, isto vai seguir em frente ou não?


----------

